# Trying to get Krav talk started...



## Kababayan (Nov 14, 2019)

This is mainly for the Kravists out there.  It's been awhile since I posted and I am just trying to get some Krav talk started.  Do we still have any Kravists out there in Martial Talk? Please sound off with your Krav style and we can compare similarities and differences.  
 - KMWW (six years)
 - IMKF (two years)
 - IKMA (just started)


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 15, 2019)

Kmg (2 years nearly )


----------



## Kababayan (Nov 15, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Kmg (2 years nearly )



I like Krav Maga Global because it's based on original Krav Maga.  I recently learned that Eyal Yanilov founded IKMF and split off after some political stuff.  Eyal is very respected in the Krav Maga world.   My friend's Krav instructor, Gabi Noah, was apparently part of the group that split away from Eyal to form his own version of IKMF.  Not that any of that matters...I just like learning the history of the various Krav organizations.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 15, 2019)

Kababayan said:


> I like Krav Maga Global because it's based on original Krav Maga.  I recently learned that Eyal Yanilov founded IKMF and split off after some political stuff.  Eyal is very respected in the Krav Maga world.   My friend's Krav instructor, Gabi Noah, was apparently part of the group that split away from Eyal to form his own version of IKMF.  Not that any of that matters...I just like learning the history of the various Krav organizations.


Yeah I have no interest in politics. To much of that crap dragging down martial arts. To many egos. I train where I train not because of any organisation but because it's all there is in my area. If I relocated and saw Krav from a different organisation I'd have no issue training there


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Nov 25, 2019)

Ive found some of the Urban Krav Maga very interesting, as the founder studied goju karate and incorporated goju moves.  Also love the play on words with the name as urban combative and that he learned from Peter Urban who brought goju to the US.


----------



## masherdong (Jun 6, 2020)

KMG 11 years


----------



## Gyuki (Mar 18, 2022)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Ive found some of the Urban Krav Maga very interesting, as the founder studied goju karate and incorporated goju moves.  Also love the play on words with the name as urban combative and that he learned from Peter Urban who brought goju to the US.


Interesting. Do you have details or info on how he managed to do that?
I have studied KM (IKMF) for about 4 years and Karate as well but not Goju Ryu. I was wondering how the principles of each intersect and which movements from Goju would be fitting to KM..

I am personally on a path to go the other way around about it. I do Karate (Chito Ryu) and wish to incorporate more KM into it. But that is just ME and how I am not trying to build a teachable style out of it. Just build on my personal fighting style. 

1 principle I appreciate from KM is the block and hit with same limb or with 2 limbs simultaneously (as in the 360 defense). The rotations of hips for strikes was also heavily used in our school (our teacher was very technical on those aspects). Another thing is using the limb closest to the opponent to create damage. Hard vs Soft targets. The "don't stop til you get enough" attitude and "aggressivity" that comes with the KM (by agressivity I mean more combativeness, the will to hurt and keep fighting).

But I also felt KM was missing a lot. Mainly in regards to real proper structure and actual comprehensive ground work. Not just the basic basic but a little bit more... 

So yes, I am definitely wondering how and why he mixed both. Just curious


----------

